# Three American actors/actresses that remind me a lot of Portuguese actors/actresse (and a Brazilian)



## Saiyan Lusitano (Feb 10, 2017)

While I don't really watch much of Portuguese TV (it's normally soap opera crap) I do have to say that a few have really surprised me as they resemble American actors and actresses.

These are the three that strike me as "_Those whom have siblings from long, long away_":

*Margo Martindale & Catarina Avelar*






*Chris Sabat & João Didelet*





*Aubrey Plaza & Débora Monteiro*





*Mark Ruffalo & Wagner Moura*





Maybe I'm just seeing things but when they're acting (except for Chris Sabat who's a voice-actor) they really do look the part!

By the way, when I was in my teen years I also recall seeing a kid my age who looked a lot like myself but I never saw him again. He must have moved or lived in a different city anyway.


----------

